
Music recommendations without collaborative filtering - calebwr
https://theshfl.com/about_us
======
calebwr
I did a Show HN where I just put my website 38 days ago, either it was
terrible then and it's terrible now, or I didn't explain anything. I should
have really made a comment. The link is the comment, the reasons why I made
the thing. It's hard to write about why you are spending all of your time
doing something you intuitively feel needs to be done! I feel like people
should just magically understand me. I mean I don't feel like that if I think
about it, but I kinda feel like that.

I can't be the only one who can't stand being recommended music by machines. I
love machines but goddammit, I tell them what to do, not the other way around.
The thought of some matte-black server somewhere, blinking, dot-producting my
vector with god knows whos other vectors, making sure all the songs have the
same musicalness, or acousticness, or whatever, ugh. I don't like it. Probably
a personal issue that I should get over.

